# PB pond bass yesterday



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

went fishing with some relatives yesterday at a friends pond. He told us we would catch many fish, and he was right! Started out with my fly rod and got a fish on my first cast which around 16" and then two more in the next five minutes. Then the bite on the fly seemed to stop after a half hour and i switched to a big spinnerbait. My cousin started laughing at me because of the size of the lure lol and i said "I'm going for the record breaker!!" a few minutes and my aunt is hooked up on a big largemouth and she is reeling it in i notice another big one following it way out there. So i casted somewhat near it and it slammed it and we had a double header going! we get them in and we both caught our PB's and we took some quick pics (we didn't get to measure because we didn't want the fish to die) and let them go. Great Day! Any guesses on the weight? There are two pics of just my fish and two pics of both of ours


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice fish, I'm not sure of the weight but what happened to the fish on the left? It's all bloody?


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

JShort said:


> Nice fish, I'm not sure of the weight but what happened to the fish on the left? It's all bloody?


I actually am not sure...I didn't even notice that!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Probably about 4 lbs...just a guess tho. The one your aunt is holding is heavier...nice belly on it.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> Probably about 4 lbs...just a guess tho. The one your aunt is holding is heavier...nice belly on it.


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Some more pics, the fish on the left i caught on my first cast, and the second pic is another good look at my pb fish


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

no other guesses on these fish?


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

dcfisherman said:


> no other guesses on these fish?


I think you would get the 5 lb award For the one you posted in the last pic. It dident look as big in the first pic.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh nice! that would be my first! (just started bass fishing lol)


----------



## fishmonster11 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice fish...I agree with the other post, in the last pic the fish looks close to 5lbs


----------

